# aimer quelqu'un



## egororeca

Alguien puede aclararme el sentido de esta frase :"Quand on s'aime plus"?
Gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Mi intento es:
*Cuando no nos amemos más*, pero esperemos a los expertos...
De nada.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Pues... Puede ser lo que te dice Araceli... o todo lo contrario: "cuando más nos queremos ".

Depende : si la frase es negativa pero se ha quitado la negación "ne" (cosa muy habitual oralmente ), entonces vale la frase de Araceli.
Pero si se trata de la frase afirmativa (entonces será la frase que te pongo yo).

¿Tienes algo más del texto que ofrecernos para ver si es negativa o afirmativa la frase?


----------



## Talant

De acuerdo con Gévy.

Me parece más probable el sentido negativo, pero atención al resto de la frase. Puede ser perfectamente positivo.


----------



## egororeca

egororeca said:
			
		

> Alguien puede aclararme el sentido de esta frase :"Quand on s'aime plus"?
> Gracias


 Muchas gracias ,por la aclaración. Creo que tenéis razón, por el contexto deduzco que tiene sentido negativo, es decir lo que apunta Araceli,va a ser lo correcto :
*"Cuando no nos amemos más"* o* "Cuando ya no nos amemos".*
Gracias de nuevo,un saludo


----------



## JAVIERA OLTREMARI

Nueva pregunta
​ 
*Si je t'aime prends garte à toi*

lo unico que entiendo si yo te amo ...? y no sé que puede seguir, estoy tratando de aprender francés si me pueden ayudar por favor


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Javiera, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum

_Si te quiero ten cuidado_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jpg

Nueva pregunta
​ 

se puede decir: je t'aime plus que tu m'aimes??
o je t'aime plus que tu aimes à moi???
merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola JPG,

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Sí, podemos decir: je t'aime plus que tu (ne) m'aimes.

La otra frase no sería correcta.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## jpg

merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!!
es un placer contar con vuestra ayuda


----------



## eroz

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Salut!

Je voudrais savoir qu'est ce que veut dire "qui peut grandir c'est dire je t'aime" aux paroles de la chanson "Grandir c'est dire je t'aime".

Qui peut grandir sans dire je t'aime
Et tout changer dans ses veines
....

Merci d'avance


----------



## eroz

Hola:

Perdón por la tardanza. Pues la canción se llama "Grandir c'est dire je t'aime". En una de las letras que he encontrado en internet pone "Qui peut grandir c'est dire je t'aime" como en el título pero con "qui peut" al principio. No sabria decirte exactamente que es lo que dice Natasha St-Pier en la canción. Hay otras letras que he econtrado que dicen "Qui peut grandir sans dire je t'aime" pero entonces tampoco entiendo el título de la canción "Grandir c'est dire je t'aime".

Estoy hecha un lío. El título sí es "Grandir c'est dire je t'aime". ¿Cómo lo traduciríais? Por otro lado ¿Qué traducciones daríais a "qui peut grandir c'est dire je t'aime" y "qui peut grandir sans dire je t'aime" respectivamente.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## sancha

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola a todos,bueno tengo dudas acerca de esta oracion??
" Il y a seulement une fille que j'aime et vous"
mi amigo la escribio y para mi esto no tiene sentido,lo unico que entendi fue que el ama a una chica pero el resto es muy confuso para mi!!
si alguien me podria ayudar a entender lo que mi amigo queria decir al escribir esta oracion.
Gracias


----------



## Fredau

sancha said:


> Hola a todos,bueno tengo dudas acerca de esta oracion??
> " Il y a seulement une fille que j'aime et vous"
> mi amigo la escribio y para mi esto no tiene sentido,lo unico que entendi fue que el ama a una chica pero el resto es muy confuso para mi!!
> si alguien me podria ayudar a entender lo que mi amigo queria decir al escribir esta oracion.
> Gracias



Tal vez quería decir: _Il y a seulement une fille que j'aime et *c'est* vous._ El _vous_, con _fille_ en la misma oración, suena un poco raro. Sería mejor _une fille que j'aime est c'est toi_ o _une femme que j'aime et c'est vous._


----------



## sancha

y eso que vendria significando??


----------



## Fredau

sancha said:


> y eso que vendria significando??



Hay una sola chica que amo y eres tú. (o una sola mujer ... y es usted).


----------



## sancha

muchisimas gracias por la ayuda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandluc

Yo entiendo " Sólo quiero a una chica y a usted"


----------



## Tite_Fraiize67

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Bonjour, désolée de vous déranger, mais je voulais savoir (de nouveau -_-), comment on pourrais dire en espagnol :  << Je *les* aime >>. Je n'ai pas trouvé  "*les*" en espagnol. Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Rayines

Tite_Fraiize67 said:


> Bonjour, désolée de vous déranger, mais je voulais savoir (de nouveau -_-), comment on pourrais dire en espagnol : << Je *les* aime >>. Je n'ai pas trouvé "*les*" en espagnol. Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider s'il vous plait ?


"Yo* los *amo" ("Los" = objeto directo).


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Ça dépend de ce que tu veux dire. Il y a deja eu beaucoup de post sur "aimer" en espagnol. 

Il faudrait que tu donnes un peu plus de contexte. Qu'est ce que tu aimes?

Selon ce que tu dises, on pourra dire par exemple:  

Me gustan/encantan  ....  je les aime (les plats exotiques...) 
Los quiero/amo ...  je les aime (mes potes, mes parents...)


"Amar" est plus fort que "querer" en tout cas.


Enfin, je te recommande fortement de regarder d'autres post. 


Bytes


----------



## Rayines

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Il faudrait que tu donnes un peu plus de contexte. Qu'est ce que tu aimes?


Tienes toda la razón, se necesita más contexto .


----------



## Tite_Fraiize67

Para todos mis amigos ...


----------



## Rayines

Tite_Fraiize67 said:


> Para todos mis amigos ...


Entonces sí, yo diría: "Los quiero/Los amo", o bien "Yo los quiero/Yo los amo". 
¿Porqué te hago la diferenciación? En general no es necesario poner el sujeto en español (por ejemplo si te diriges a ellos, diciéndoselo). En caso de que estés escribiendo algo acerca de tus amigos, a continuación sí puedes decir: "Yo......".


----------



## Bla-Bla-Bla

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Bonjour a tous,

j'ai un problème grammatical pour dire "*il ne m'aime pas*" en espagnol, avec le verbe gustar (et pas querer)...

Dans un sens on  dit : A mi, el no me gusta (je ne l'aime pas)
mais pour dire la même chose de son cote : *A el, yo no le gusta* ???

Suena raro, no ?!

Gracias por su ayuda !

Bla-bla-bla


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Yo lo traduciría como: *Yo no le gusto* o *Él no gusta de mí.*

Saludos.


----------



## Bla-Bla-Bla

Gracias Araceli ! 

qué difíciles son estos verbos... 

Hasta luego !


----------



## Paquita

Mais non rien de plus simple !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

gustar *ce n'est pas* aimer, *c'est* plaire !!!

à moi il ne me pla*it* pas 
a mí no ....me gust*a*

à lui, je ne lui pla*is* pas
a él no......le gust*o*


----------



## Bla-Bla-Bla

merci beaucoup pour ces détails, Paqui...!

j'ai l'impression qu'on n'emploie plus communément en français le verbe aimer que "plaire", çà doit être pour ça que j'ai confondu...

A bientôt !!


----------



## jacotot

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Buenas !

Hay un dicho equivalente al francés "quand on aime on ne compte pas" ? O sea que cuando uno quiere algo que le gusta, hace el esfuerzo (financiero, físico, cualquier tipo de esfuerzo...). 



Gracias !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podría ser: "el amor no tiene precio" pero se utiliza sobre todo en asuntos de amor.


----------



## kiara_2k9

Nueva pregunta
​ 
hola!  intente traducir esto en un traductor y no puedo "Elle voulait juste qu'on l'aime, Oh oh elle voulait juste q'uon l'aime" 

...alguien por favor podria ayudarme!...se lo agradeceria mucho!


----------



## Acelerer

La traducción más fiel sería:
(Ella) Sólo quería que se le amara.
Utilizando su sentido y un español correcto:
Lo único que ella quería era amor


----------



## spectrenoir01

El traductor es Lucifer.   Concuerdo con Acelerer en la traduccion aunque me parece que es "que se la amara".  Generalmente  el "on" cuando es pronombre indefinido ( donde no hay sujeto al cual referirse ) se traduce por un " se " en español.  Por ejemplo : " Dans l'antiquité, on a bâti plusieurs monuments grandioses. "  " En la antiguedad, se han construido varios monumentos grandiosos."  Saludos.


----------



## blink05

Pienso que Acelerer tiene razón, y que es "le amara". Creo que se debe a que es un COI: "amar *a* alguien". Sin embargo, yo diría "la amara", como sugiere spectrenoir01. Habría que esperar a los expertos... El tema del leismo en español suscita por lo general discusiones acaloradas.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Usaría la tercera persona del plural para dar el giro impersonal: _Solamente quería que la amaran_.

"Que se *le* amara" es un caso de leísmo que se tolera en el castellano peninsular. En América, siguiendo la norma culta, se emplearía el pronombre de objeto directo de persona "la". _Sólo quería que se la amara_. A pesar de la preposición "a", "ella" es el OD. Lo mismo sucede con muchísimos verbos: comprender a alguien, comprender*lo*; admirar a alguien, admirar*lo*.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kiara_2k9 said:


> "Elle voulait juste qu'on l'aime, Oh oh elle voulait juste q'uon l'aime"



Otra opción:

- *Solo quería ser amada*.


----------



## kiara_2k9

waoooo...muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## ferleguidoor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Otra opción:
> 
> - *Solo quería ser amada*.



Es la mejor opcion


----------



## frazero

Nueva pregunta
​ 
svp pour un débutant
comment on traduirait au mieux "on t'aime"  ??

te amamos ??

merci d'avance !


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola:

Normalmente "te queremos" o en algunos casos "se te quiere".


----------



## frazero

Gracias,

pero dans une situation, lors d'un concert, où le public chante "on t'aime"...

le verbe "amar" me semble plus adéquat, non ??  

je pense en fait à la chanson de lara fabian "je t'aime"...
le public pendant son concert chante la chanson et dit "on t'aime" à la place de "je t'aime"...  cela pourrait se traduire par "te amamos" ??

merci de vos corrections...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Frazero:

Note de modération: Le contexte se donne dès le premier message, et comme tu vois, c'est indispensable pour obtenir une réponse claire. La clarté appelle la clarté et en traduction, c'est fondamental. (norme 3)

Dans ton contexte donc: te queremos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frazero

ahora, está más claro que el agua...  gracias...


----------



## Prishka

Bonjour, après plusieurs recherches vaines, dans plusieurs dictionnaires papiers et internet, je finis par me tourner vers vous : Est-il correct de dire "Te quiero más que todo" pour dire "je t'aime plus que tout" ? Ou alors "te quiero sobre todo" ? Je doute vraiment et je ne trouve de réponse nulle part... Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,


Prishka said:


> Est-il correct de dire "Te quiero más que todo" pour dire "je t'aime plus que tout" ?





Prishka said:


> "te quiero sobre todo" ?


Cette dernière phrase est l'équivalent de :
- Je t'aime par dessus tout.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

